# kizuna wo wasurenai de



## rallyegirl006

Hi, could you please translate the following lines in english?

kizuna wo wasurenai de 
hitori jyanainda 
mamoritai mono dakara 
kono basho de mamori to wa shite


I translated them as follows: 

_Bonds that link us,
One person..,
Thing to protect therefore,
This place I want to protect_

Can you help?
Thanks!


----------



## Starfrown

I think your romanization is a little off.  Here's the original:

命を包む愛と絆を忘れないでありがとうありがとう
一人じゃないんだ
守りたいものだから
この場所で守り通して前を向いて頑張らなきゃたどりつけない

_inochi wo tsutsumu ai to kizuna wo wasurenai de arigatou arigatou_
_hitori ja nai n da_
_mamoritai mono dakara_
_kono basho de mamori-tooshite mae wo muite gambaranakya tadoritsukenai_


----------



## cielosever

Moi, je dirais plutôt:

(because I don't) forget our bonds,
I am not alone
because it is something that I want to protect
This place I want to protect.

Je pense que cela veut dire qu'il ne se sent pas seul parce qu'il n'a pas oublié les liens qu'il a. Je ne sais pas exactment comment traduire la dernière phrase, mais je pense que la traduction que vous avez donnée est satisfaisante. Bonne chance


----------



## Derselbe

Thank you that you didn't forget the love and the ropes that envelop live.
You are not alone
since I'm going to protect (you)
In this spot ? have to do ? best 
to face whatever is coming, holding up the defense till the end.

Somewhat weird. I don't know if it's right


----------



## rallyegirl006

Thanks to you all for the great help!!


----------



## Starfrown

Derselbe said:


> ...In this spot ? have to do ? best
> to face whatever is coming, holding up the defense till the end.


 
Literally, I think it is:

"At this place, if (I) don't keep on protecting, looking forward, and trying (my) best, (I) won't make it."

Not a great translation, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Derselbe

I interpreted 
頑張らなきゃたどりつけない 
as a stronger and more emphatic version of
頑張らなきゃいけない。

Is that correct?


----------



## Starfrown

Derselbe said:


> I interpreted
> 頑張らなきゃたどりつけない
> as a stronger and more emphatic version of
> 頑張らなきゃいけない。
> 
> Is that correct?


I cannot comment on the relative emphasis of the two.

I was only offering a more literal translation of the phrase. Of course, I wouldn't fault a translator for simply using "have to" or "must."


----------



## lammn

Derselbe said:


> Thank you that you didn't forget the love and the ropes that envelop live
> You are not alone
> since I'm going to protect (you)


 


Starfrown said:


> At this place, if (I) don't keep on protecting, looking forward, and trying (my) best, (I) won't make it


I agree with the translation of Derselbe and Starfrown, save for the translation of the word "kizuna"(絆) in the 1st line.

"Kizuna" is the bond/tie that is believed to be linking lovers, family members and (close) friends together. With that "bond", they will not depart from each other. I'm not sure if this term has a Chinese origin. Perhaps native speakers can explain the mythology better.

The word "kizuna" is often used in lyrics. I'm not sure whether it should be translated as "bond", "tie" or "linkage", but "rope" does not seem to be a good choice, because it is not poetic enough.


----------



## Flaminius

Derselbe said:


> I interpreted
> 頑張らなきゃたどりつけない
> as a stronger and more emphatic version of
> 頑張らなきゃいけない。
> 
> Is that correct?


Unfortunately not, Derselbe.  The construction Vなきゃいけない is "must V" in English.  True, いけない is derived from いく (to go) but the original sense of the verb is irrelevant in this construction.  頑張らなきゃいけない simply means that one has to do one's best.

In contrast, たどりつけない is "not able to reach [the destination]."  As a whole the sentence from the lyrics means "If I don't do my best, I cannot make it."


----------

